# Urgent dose for baytril



## Adduj (Jul 1, 2017)

Hello everyone, my pigeon was limping with one leg with watery stool. I got stool tested and it is confirmed as Salmonela. Vet advised Baytril, however, the dose is not mentioned. I brought baytril oral solution with 100 ml bottle (1 ml = 100 mg). 
Can anyone advise the right dosage for my pigeon if I give drops direct in his mouth or if I give with drinking water?


----------



## Adduj (Jul 1, 2017)

Adduj said:


> Hello everyone, my pigeon was limping with one leg with watery stool. I got stool tested and it is confirmed as Salmonela. Vet advised Baytril, however, the dose is not mentioned. I brought baytril oral solution with 100 ml bottle (1 ml = 100 mg).
> Can anyone advise the right dosage for my pigeon if I give drops direct in his mouth or if I give with drinking water?


I just read on one thread that 3 drops of Baytril 10% down the throat twice daily for 10 days. Is that dose ok???


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hard to believe that the vet would have recommended Baytril and not given it to you, or told you how much to use. I think you are still assuming that the youngster has salmonella, and he probably doesn't. He probably injured his foot. You should call your vet.


----------



## Adduj (Jul 1, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> Hard to believe that the vet would have recommended Baytril and not given it to you, or told you how much to use. I think you are still assuming that the youngster has salmonella, and he probably doesn't. He probably injured his foot. You should call your vet.


Kindly do not blame without knowing the truth. If you cannot HELP then dont reply!!!


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi, I have Baytril 2,5% oral solution with 100 ml bottle. You can see it in the picture: is it the same of the one you have?

I use to give it with drinking water (yes, you can also give it in drops in the mouth but I can't tell you now the right dosage, I wrote it somewhere). This is the dosage for preparing it:
4 ml of Baytril in 0,5 liter of water.

As he has salmonella it's better to ask to your vet how long you have to give it.


----------



## Adduj (Jul 1, 2017)

Colombina said:


> Hi, I have Baytril 2,5% oral solution with 100 ml bottle. You can see it in the picture: is it the same of the one you have?
> 
> I use to give it with drinking water (yes, you can also give it in drops in the mouth but I can't tell you now the right dosage, I wrote it somewhere). This is the dosage for preparing it: The
> 4 ml of Baytril in 0,5 liter of water.
> ...


Thanks @Columbina, my vet confirmed to use 2 ml of 10% solution in 0.5 litres of water. This is high concentration dose for 7 days.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Ok  !

Hope your bird will feel better soon!


----------

